# visit from trugreen salt prices



## hosenfeffer (Nov 23, 2008)

Had a visit from rep from trugreen today with salt prices
rock salt pallet 50 50lb 239 truck 18 pallet 3509
0 degree49 50lbers 323 5583 18 pallet
-20 49 50lbers 455 7858 truck
to name a few. delivered. decent prices?


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Your post is so disorganized I can't figure the pricing out


----------



## hosenfeffer (Nov 23, 2008)

Yeah your right got in a hurry and trying to answer phone etc at same time.
How bout this
rock salt 50 lb bag @ 4.78 each/ 50 bag pallet price/
monster melt -5 degree 50lb bag @7.51 each/49 50lb bag pallet price/
Delivered prices in Central NH.
I only have two small accounts with salt/deicing in contract so I do not need massive quantities. Loose or bulk is kind of a pain in the a$$ for me.
Just wondering what guys in my shoes pay?


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

We don't use bagged salt. Bagged ice melt we use Miricle Melt forms SAMs Club, about the same price (last I looked 7.47/ bag, no discount for buying as pallets, which us how I buy) probably similiar to your Monster melt, blended sodium, mag & I forget if it's calcium or potassium.


----------



## Chicago Dave (Dec 10, 2008)

keep looking around, I am sure you can do better. I was using them last season I found a better price. good luck


----------

